# AFI Producing 2020



## Steven (Mar 3, 2020)

Hi, it seemed no one has started a thread for AFI producing program for this year yet? 
March is coming! Hope I can find some mates here! How is it going, everyone!


----------



## dmaria (Mar 5, 2020)

Hey! I was wondering why I couldn't find anything for AFI Producing 2020.. I heard we will start to hear back about AFI on 3/13 , now all I can do is countdown the days 😣


----------



## Steven (Mar 5, 2020)

dmaria said:


> Hey! I was wondering why I couldn't find anything for AFI Producing 2020.. I heard we will start to hear back about AFI on 3/13 , now all I can do is countdown the days 😣


 Hey dmaria, good to see you here! I am really curious why no one posts anything about AFI producing 2020 before. Does that mean there were only a small number of students who applied for this program? Though lonely, I consider that will probably increase our possibilities to get into this program because of the less competition aha. Keep our fingers across and wish the best luck!


----------



## dmaria (Mar 6, 2020)

Steven said:


> Hey dmaria, good to see you here! I am really curious why no one posts anything about AFI producing 2020 before. Does that mean there were only a small number of students who applied for this program? Though lonely, I consider that will probably increase our possibilities to get into this program because of the less competition aha. Keep our fingers across and wish the best luck!


I think it is quite strange, considering the school rep and considering how active the USC Stark Producing forum is (I applied there, too). All we can do is wait and see I suppose! Good luck!


----------



## Nagee (Mar 11, 2020)

Hey everybody, fingers crossed that we all get in. Apparently, AFI gives out all their decisions for specific concentrations on the same day. For producing, our day is March 13th.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Mar 11, 2020)

Hey all, 

I am also a first time applicant for Producing, good to see more people on here. I applied under the extended deadline, anyone else in the same boat? Reason I ask, on the email when we completed the application it said those of us who applied under the extended deadline admissions would be on a rolling basis, just wondering until when. Either way, good luck to everyone would love to hear your updates


----------



## Nagee (Mar 13, 2020)

Has anyone heard from AFI?


----------



## sarahkwUT (Mar 13, 2020)

Nagee said:


> Has anyone heard from AFI?



Sneaking in from the Screenwriting thread - nothing yet. I do see some loan info when I log in, but there's nothing else as far as acceptance or even a financial aid award letter. When I interviewed, they said the 13th OR 16th. I was under the impression they were going to try to get as much out today as possible and whatever they didn't would go out on Monday. Waiting to hear from them to decide between programs!


----------



## Nagee (Mar 13, 2020)

sarahkwUT said:


> Sneaking in from the Screenwriting thread - nothing yet. I do see some loan info when I log in, but there's nothing else as far as acceptance or even a financial aid award letter. When I interviewed, they said the 13th OR 16th. I was under the impression they were going to try to get as much out today as possible and whatever they didn't would go out on Monday. Waiting to hear from them to decide between programs!


Shit is nerve wrecking!


----------



## secretsquirrel (Mar 13, 2020)

Haven't either, but then again, I applied under the extended deadline and also haven't had an interview so...take that with a grain of salt *fingers crossed*


----------



## amcracken (Mar 13, 2020)

I called to check if there would be a delay because of the coronavirus madness. She said no, the notifications will be sent out today during business hours. So any time soon!


----------



## Nagee (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm in!


----------



## amcracken (Mar 13, 2020)

Nagee said:


> I'm in!



Congrats!


----------



## dmaria (Mar 13, 2020)

I got an email an hour ago!! I’m in!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 13, 2020)

Nagee said:


> I'm in!





dmaria said:


> I got an email an hour ago!! I’m in!



Congrats! That's awesome. 

If you want the AFI badge and private AFI forum access (it was quite busy last year) see this thread here:






						HOT TO: Join Private Film School Clubs, get Film School Badges, & access Private School Forums
					

The Student Club system is a perk for Supporting Members that allows accepted applicants, current students, or alumni to have private discussions that are not visible to non-members and el Google. Think of it as similar to Facebook's Private Groups.  It's a safe place for you to share more...



					www.filmschool.org
				




@Nagee since you're already a Supporting Member I gave you access.


----------



## dmaria (Mar 13, 2020)

Great thank you!


----------



## Steven (Mar 13, 2020)

Wow, Congrats to all you guys! I got a waiting list. If someone who received the offer chooses to not come, please let me know aha! I probably will remain my WL seats until August, the beginning of the semester.  😃 

To remind those who haven't received anything, you can try to check your trash email. I found my letter there, it seemed just be automatically sorted. See if you find something exciting~


----------



## dmaria (Mar 14, 2020)

My friend for cinematography got waitlisted, I wish you all luck that you receive a spot sooner than later


----------



## Steven (Mar 15, 2020)

dmaria said:


> My friend for cinematography got waitlisted, I wish you all luck that you receive a spot sooner than later


Thank you dmaria, enjoy your gorgeous days after admission aha!


----------



## Steven (Mar 16, 2020)

dmaria said:


> My friend for cinematography got waitlisted, I wish you all luck that you receive a spot sooner than later


oh my god, is your name Dahila? I also got a friend, Xin(Leon) on the waiting list of the cinematograph discipline.  Then she just told me that she is the one you mention, too hahaha! What a coincidence 🤣🤣🤣 How small the world is!


----------



## dmaria (Mar 17, 2020)

Steven said:


> oh my god, is your name Dahila? I also got a friend, Xin(Leon) on the waiting list of the cinematograph discipline.  Then she just told me that she is the one you mention, too hahaha! What a coincidence 🤣🤣🤣 How small the world is!


Haha that’s so funny we are friends with Xin!!! 😂 now that you mentioned it I think she mentioned a friend who applied to producing as well!


----------



## gocuna (Apr 24, 2020)

Hey guys congrats to the ones that got in, some of the cinematography fellows not from LA  are talking about getting a house so if anyone is looking for roommates hit me up and ill keep you on the loop!
congrats again.


----------



## Chris W (May 4, 2020)

You guys may find this article interesting if you haven't seen it yet:














 Film School during COVID-19


					I hope everyone is doing well and staying safe during this uncertain time. This article today is going to be a little different from the norm! Chris had the wonderful idea of writing up a little something about how different film schools are handling the COVID-19.

I jumped on board immediately...
				


Kira
May 1, 2020
Category: Life at Film School


----------

